# Overfilled engine oil and engine knocking



## TDI_Mangnus (Oct 5, 2019)

We bought a 2013 Audi q7 TDI (US model) About 2 months ago. after driving just over 2000Km (including a 1600KM camping trip towing 6000lbs) We noticed some oil on the garage floor. and then we checked the oil for the first time and saw that it was over the max. So we towed it to the Audi dealer, and it was diagnosed with a faulty rear main seal, (but Audi said we could still drive the car) and that the leek was not too bad. So we picked up the car and after 58KM we heard engine knocking and pulled over immediately. After a short conversation with the dealer, we called a tow truck and had it towed back to Audi. After 2 days they called us to tell us that the engine is toast. So my question is, is it possible that too much engine oil caused the engine to blow up.


----------

